# My 9yo's first buck, public land 10 pointer...



## tcoker (Oct 7, 2014)

He was drawn for the first ever Adult/Child rifle hunt on  Chattahoochee Fall Line - Ft. Perry Tract. It might not be the biggest buck taken, but the level of excitement can't be measured in inches. Awesome place, great memories.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice first buck! Congrats to the young man!

Is that dried velvet around his antlers?


----------



## tcoker (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks.

Yep, sure is. Adds a lot to it, IMO.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats on your first buck! Looks like you and your dad had a great time.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 7, 2014)

That is awesome!  Congratulations!
Memories will last forever!


----------



## seeker (Oct 7, 2014)

Great buck, I'm sure it's the first of many.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 7, 2014)

That is awesome! Congratulations


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 7, 2014)

That will be a hunt that you and your son will always remember congrats.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 8, 2014)

Priceless memories.

Congrats to both of you. 

That first one is very special I wish I could have shared it with my dad.


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 8, 2014)

Good job! Tell him congrats on a fine deer.


----------



## jlayneii (Oct 11, 2014)

great job


----------



## sea trout (Oct 13, 2014)

excellent!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 15DAD (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats ! That's what it's all about.  Would rather see a young one kill one than I had to kill ten.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 15, 2014)

Lovin the father/son pics !!  Excellent job, and hey...it's a ten point forever no matter how big.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 21, 2014)

awesome buck, tell him uncle Randy said congrats


----------



## rebel bruiser (Oct 21, 2014)

*1st Buck*

Lifelong memory---Good Job !!!


----------

